# Batch rename "Title" in MP3 tag data



## daverose808 (Nov 12, 2003)

i have a huge collection of mp3s in a folder, from various albums, live shows, etc. i have named each of the files accordingly, but my mp3 player for some reason only displays the name given in the "Title" provided by the tag data (i think its called). i know i can go to the mp3's properties, and select, Advanced, and change the Title manually to match the name of the file, but is there a way to select a large number of mp3 files and convert all the "Title" data to match the corresponding file names?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Yes, you can do that with a tag editor. Get Mp3Tag, select the files you want to rename and go to Convert > Filename - Tag.

If you have a consistent naming convention for the files it should work fine.


----------



## daverose808 (Nov 12, 2003)

no, unfortunately, i need something that will recognize the file name and automatically change the "Title" to match that. with your method i would have to do each file individually. any other suggestions?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

How do you have your files named? If there's no pattern to the filenames then you might be better off getting MediaMonkey and you can do an internet lookup to update the tags.

You'll have to do an album at a time so it will be time consuming but then all of the tag data will be correct.


----------



## daverose808 (Nov 12, 2003)

hmm, some are album rips using cd/da extractor a long time ago, and some are internet downloads, and some are rips from streaming sources (like youtube) using RecordNow or Audacity. so your recommendation, albeit much appreciated, would not meet my needs. basically, my file names are the names of the songs all in undercase. i dont like them numbered, bc its easier to see them alphabetically.is there definitely no software that will simply copy the name of the file and make that the "Title"?


----------



## daverose808 (Nov 12, 2003)

stantley, i must have misunderstood ur recommendation, but that mp3tag prog is perfect. i didnt realize i just needed to erase everything else, and just use %title%, but figured it out after a little trial and error. perfect, quick solution. THANK YOU.


----------



## daverose808 (Nov 12, 2003)

now i suppose my only other "small" problem is that when i try to make a list of all my mp3s using mp3tag it always lists them by filename. i would like to list them alphabetically irst by artist, and then within the artist, have the title alphabetically listed. this shouldnt be impossible. with windows explorer, u can easily click on the column "artist" to list them alphabetically - - im sure there is a way to save a log of this, right?
any suggestions, please?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

You can go to File > Export and it will create a file of the tag data, but it's a little complicated the first time you use it.

I would change the file name to include Artist, something like %Artist% - %Title%. Check to make sure the tag data is accurate then do Convert > Tag - Filename.


----------



## daverose808 (Nov 12, 2003)

u mean do that conversion just to be able to print it the way im looking for? and then convert it back? there is no way to just order the printed txt by artist name in the tag data?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

So you want the list to be sorted by Artist then Title, but you want the files to be sorted only by Title, I think that's what you're saying. 

Put all of the tracks in Mp3tag, click on the Title column header, then click on the Artist column header, that should sort them by Artist then Title.

Go to File > Export, click on New, make up a name, this will bring up a code template. Replace everything in there with the following code:

$loop(%artist%)%artist% - %title%
$loopend()

Save and run it.


----------



## daverose808 (Nov 12, 2003)

so cool, stantley!
thank you so much!


----------

